# Little Mario has passed over the Rainbow Bridge



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Little Mario passed away this morning … I am very sad at his passing, but I also know he is not suffering anymore. His temp dropped dramatically over night to 97.4 and then he slipped into a coma and passed shortly there after. 

Both hubby and I know we did everything we could for him, but he was just too weak and small to fight the virus. 

Please say a small prayer for Mario as he passes over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hugs and purrs to you and Hubby, both. You were fabulous for Mario.
Heidi


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Anne  
RIP sweet little Mario :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mario. Hugs and prayers going your way Anne.


----------

